# What Application is on port 4674?? Help please

## Guest

Hi all,

in the last few days i saw many dropped packets in my firewall log. They all go to port 4674. What app use this port? Last night i've got drops for about 13 hours every 3 to 4 seconds. I've looked already in many portlists but with no luck. I think it could be a p2p app but i am not sure.

Has anybody an idea what this could be?

Daniel

----------

## Manny Calavera

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Request Data:
> 
> User Agent/Browser: Googlebot/2.1 (+http:// www.googlebot.com/bot.html)
> ...

 

source: here

It seems that anybody out there assumes that you use google bot ... at least i think so.

Are you using a static ip?

see you,

- Manny -

----------

## ravenclaw

(the guest in the first post is me, sorry forgot to log in)

Thank you for the link. I've no static ip. I am running DSL with a dynamic IP. The Google FAQ Page said that the bot tries to connect every few seconds. This is what I see in my logfile. But why does he do this. There is no webserver running here. The next point is that the IP Adress that tries to connect change every time. Do they use a distributed google bot?

Daniel

----------

